# Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong



## Murkrow (Mar 19, 2015)

*Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

If you don't watch the anime or talk to many other people about Pokémon irl then you've probably experienced this. And in the pre-internet days even if you did talk to other people about it you could all be pronouncing it the wrong way.

Which ones did you say wrong?


Suicine is probably one of the most common ones. I said "swiss sween"
For the longest time I didn't realise that Chimecho was chime+echo so I said "chime cho" I learned the correct way after watching a random episode of the anime, in which I also found out that Hoenn wasn't pronounced "hoy-n"
I also didn't make the connection that ZIGZAGoon evolved into LINoone so I said "linn" rather than "line"
I also always misread Gardevoir as Gardevior, though I think that was because of a friend of mine said it that way. It was SSBB that corrected me.


There are a few where I'm not sure if I get it wrong or it's just the way I talk - do Ampharos and Metagross rhyme with Ross, or with close (the adjective)? I say the former but nobody else I've heard uses the other way.


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

I mispronounce a lot of Pokémon names, but that's because English is not my native language, so I default to Swedish pronunciation when the English pronunciation is non-obvious or feels less natural. Some examples include: Xerneas, Yveltal, Reshiram, Reuniclus, Carracosta, Darmanitan, Zebstrika, Munna, Kecleon, Aggron, Ludicolo...

There are also a few names that look distinctly French, so I pronounce them as though they were French: Gardevoir, Chatot, Bouffalant, and obviously several Kalos species.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

For a really long time,  I pronounced Abomasnow as Ambosnow.
There was also Arceus as 'Arseus'.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*



Music Dragon said:


> I distinctly French, so I pronounce them as though they were French: Gardevoir, Chatot, Bouffalant, and obviously several Kalos species.


Other than when I misread it, is there a way to say Gardevoir in a not-French way?



I liek Squirtles said:


> For a really long time,  I pronounced Abomasnow as Ambosnow.
> There was also Arceus as 'Arseus'.


That's not how Arceus is pronounced? That's how House and Tomodachi Life say it D:


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*



Music Dragon said:


> I mispronounce a lot of Pokémon names, but that's because English is not my native language, so I default to Swedish pronunciation when the English pronunciation is non-obvious or feels less natural. Some examples include: Xerneas, Yveltal, Reshiram, Reuniclus, Carracosta, Darmanitan, Zebstrika, Munna, Kecleon, Aggron, Ludicolo...
> 
> There are also a few names that look distinctly French, so I pronounce them as though they were French: Gardevoir, Chatot, Bouffalant, and obviously several Kalos species.


You forgot Dusknoir.....


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

For all I know, I've been pronouncing almost all of them wrong. But then again, even the anime has no idea how to pronounce the names some of the time. Case in point. Skip to 1:40.

These are some of the "wrong" ways I pronounce Pokémon, although a lot of these I refuse to pronounce them the "right" way:
Reuniclus - REE-YOU-NUH-CLUS
Rayquaza - RAY-KWAA-ZAA
Garbodor - GAR-BO-DORE
Shellos - SHELL-OSE
Arceus - AR-SEE-US
Raikou - RAI-KOO
Illumise - ILL-YOU-MIZE


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

Arceus with a soft "c" sound was originally correct; if I recall correctly, it was changed in order to prevent people associating it with the word "arse."  I say "Ray-KWAY-zah," but I get a lot of negative feedback for that.  I'm pretty sure that's how it's actually pronounced, though?

Is RAI-KOO wrong?  Also, REE-YOU-NUH-CLUS?  GAR-BO-DORE?  I was fairly certain these were all correct....


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

Similar to MD, a lot of my Pokémon pronunciations are influenced by Icelandic - less so than when I was little and had limited knowledge of English, mind you, but nonetheless. One of the biggest ways this manifests is that I have a marked tendency to stress the first syllable of things. And I still insist on mentally calling Pineco PEE-neck-o.

I've tried to pronounce Arceus with the official k sound, but nope, it always bounces right back to Ar-SAY-us.

Also, RAY-kwah-zah.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*



Dazel said:


> Arceus with a soft "c" sound was originally correct; if I recall correctly, it was changed in order to prevent people associating it with the word "arse."  I say "Ray-KWAY-zah," but I get a lot of negative feedback for that.  I'm pretty sure that's how it's actually pronounced, though?
> 
> Is RAI-KOO wrong?  Also, REE-YOU-NUH-CLUS?  GAR-BO-DORE?  I was fairly certain these were all correct....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Loz61U6CuE

I doubt I'll ever call Reuniclus "REE-UNIQUE-LUS" because that just sounds so... ughhh


----------



## Autumn (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

Rayquaza has been "ray-KWAY-zah" for me and my best friend since before it ever was in the anime which pronounced it that way... but literally everyone we knew said "ray-QUAH-za". I also said Lih-noon, Groo-don and the aforementioned friend and I both said "dee-ex-oys" (the "oys" being like "toys"). We also had a stage of mispronouncing Minun as everything except "mine-uhn", including "minion". I also used to say "Gar-di-vore" and "Dusk-nore", which I've since changed to the more French pronunciations, as well as changing "Chimecho" from "Chime-cho to "Chime-echo" and (sometimes) changing Illumise from "Ill-you-mice" to "Ill-loom-iss-ay".


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

Wait, how are "gardevoir" and "dusknoir" really pronounced?  Gar-de-vwah?  Dusk-nwah?

I have a friend that says gron-o-don...


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

Groudon and Kyogre are pronounced "Ground-guy" and "Ky-oh-guy".


----------



## Meowth (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

Lucario and Arceus with soft Cs [luːˈsɑːɹiːəu, ˈɑːsiəs]
Arcanine as ARcuhnine [ˈɑːkənain] rather than arCANINE [ɑːˈkɛinain]
Somehow, Unown as OO-noun [ˈuːnaun]
Suicune as SOO-i-seen [ˈsuːɪsiːn], owing to misreading it as "Suic*i*ne" for a while
Linoone as [lɪˈnuːn] rather than [ˈlainuːn], though I maintain that the former sounds less silly
Lombre as LOM-bruh [ˈlɒmbɹə] rather than LOAM-bray [ˈləumbrɛi]
Ralts... I still have no fucking idea how to pronounce, I've just been going with [ɹalts]
Ditto with Kirlia, I just assume it's homophonous with "curlier"
Slakoth as SLAY-koth [ˈslɛikɒθ], not "slack off"
Slaking as SLAY-king [ˈslɛikɪŋ], not "slacking"
Mawile as [məˈwail], not [ˈmɔːwail]
Illumise as "ill-loom-eyes" [ˈɪluːmaiz]
Numel as "NYU-mel" [ˈnjuːməl]
Giratina with a soft G [ˈdʒɪɹətiːnə]
Conkeldurr as conkle-DURR [kɒnkəlˈdɜː] instead of conk-ELDER [kɒnˈkɛldə], though I blame the pattern of stressed final durrs in all of its prevos.

I probably needn't have gone into such detail but I haven't used my IPA keyboard in forever D:



Music Dragon said:


> Chatot


I too seem incapable of pronouncing the final T of Chatot. It always seems to end up as either _chateau_ or _chatto_.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

This video seems relevant.


----------



## DrClef (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

I always pronounced Unown "You-Known" for some reason.


----------



## Herbe (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

Some of these I actually have not known that I was saying them wrong until reading this thread. Also I can't youtube to see the pronounciations since my connection rivals a dead snail in speed.

Some that I've been saying weirdly were:(prepare for EPIC LIST)


Spoiler: list of names that are confusing



Chimecho as chihm-EH-cho
Linoone as linn-OON
Unova as uhn-OH-vah
Ekans as EE-kans (How is that supposed to be ECK-ehns. How.)
Nidoran and the royals as starting with Nih
Vileplume as VI-le-plume
Venonat as VEE-no-nat, same with venomoth
Ponyta as POH-nee-tah
Kangaskhan as KAYNG-gus-kan
Scyther as SKY-ther
Lapras as LAP-rahs
Omantye as OH-man-tee (Oh man, tea!)
Ledyba as LAY-dee-ba
For a while I said Espeon as EP-sea-on but I know how to say it now.
Pineco as PIN-eh-co
Swinub as SWIN-ub
Howndour as HOUN-door
Phanpy as FAN-fee 
Raikou as RYE-koo
Suicune as SUE-ih-soon / SUE-ih-koon (Suicune is weird.)
Lugia as LOO-jee-uh
Celebi as SELL-ee-bee
Poochyena as POOCH-yay-nah / POOCH-yeh-nah
For a bit, I said Lombre as LOHM-bruh. 
Ralts as RAHLTS
Minun as MIHN-uhn
Illumise as ILL-ooh-mize
Numel as NEW-mehl
Trapinch as TRAH-peenk
Cacnea as KAK-uh-nay
Banette as BAH-net
Groudon as GRAOW-dawn
Rayquaza as the only sane way to say it
Bidoof as BUY-doof (Buy one doof, get two doof free!)
Buneary as BUNNY-air-ee
Riolu as RYE-oh-loo
Gallade as GAHL-laid
Uxie as OOKS-ee
Dialga as DIE, Ahlgah!
Phione as Fai-own
Snivy as SNIH-vee (Part of the reason I didn't pick him. His name sounded weak, like a Sniveling Snivy)
Dewott as DEE-wott
Patrat as PAT-rat
Sigilyph as SIG-uh-lif
Archen as ARCH-en
Mincinno/Cincinno with soft c's like an s
Tynamo as TIE-nah-moe
Cobalion as COH-bahl-ee-on
Virizion as Verizon the phone company for so long I'm ashamed...
Kyurem as KIE-your-em
Meloetta as MEH-low-ta
Yveltal as YUHL-velt-ehl


This is the page I got the official pronounciations from

Gyarados is stupid and I can't figure out what to call it. I've said a lot of Guy-rah-dos [as in Uno, Dos, Tres] and Guy-ah-rah-doze's in my time.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

I always pronounced Sceptile with a hard c sound, like "skeptical."

Other significant ones, going off of the Pokedex 3D thing: Ariados was always "air-ee-ah-dos," Chinchou was "chin-choo," Yanma was kind of "yawn-ma," Unown was definitely just "unknown" (it's weird to me that this is different, because of how much I watched the third movie), aand probably lots more.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

Wait I always thought Chinchou was chin-choo? That's weird. It took me the longest time to figure out Unfezant's name pun since I rhymed it with vaunt, and Gligar with trigger. I also pronounce the voir in Gardevoir like omnivore.


----------



## M&F (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

I, too, tend to have the native language bugs sometimes. One that comes to mind right now is that in my head Reuniclus is pronounced in neither of the ways that have been put forth so far (it goes RHEU-nee-clus).

I also have a funny relationship with the names that take from French. Half the time, they come out in my head about the same way they would to the average anglophone; the other half of the time, they come out with the (semi-)adequate French pronounciation, and also, a ton of sarcasm.

Also, iirc Pokémon Stadium 2 runs Chinchou as tchin-TCHAW. And, of course, Pokémon Battle Revolution had Arceus with a soft c. And also,


Sangfroidish said:


> Giratina with a soft G [ˈdʒɪɹətiːnə]


I always pronounced it that way, but now that I'm aware of a significantly cooler alternative, I don't want to pronounce it that way anymore.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

Relevant, I suppose?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

Piloswine as PILL-uh-swine
Cofagrigus as if it had a certain slur in it (which it technically does, but I pronounce that bit that way)
Cranidos as CRANN-ee-dose
Gardevoir as GAR-duh-voyr
Drapion as DRAY-pee-uhn

There are probably others, but I can only think of these right now.


----------



## Meowth (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*



Ether's Bane said:


> Cofagrigus as if it had a certain slur in it (which it technically does, but I pronounce that bit that way)


Cough egregious.


----------



## Dar (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*



Vipera Magnifica said:


> For all I know, I've been pronouncing almost all of them wrong. But then again, even the anime has no idea how to pronounce the names some of the time. Case in point. Skip to 1:40.
> 
> These are some of the "wrong" ways I pronounce Pokémon, although a lot of these I refuse to pronounce them the "right" way:
> Reuniclus - REE-YOU-NUH-CLUS
> ...


Apart from Rayquaza and Raikou, I'm with you on all of these.

Plus ree-you-nuh-clus sounds so nice


----------



## Wargle (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

Apparently Ferroseed is not FERRO-seed (You know, like ferros metals)

Also until I saw the Hawlucha episode I've said conkel-durr not con-KEL-dur

The anime is confusing on Machamp and co. Sometimes it's ma-CHAMP sometimes MAH-champ (I prefer the latter, because macho)

I always say Raikou as RAI-koo not Rai-koh

Liepard as LEE-purd because the ie in German is and ee sound not an eye

Unfezant as OON-fezant because German again (like unglaublich)

I always read Zebstrika as Zebastrika (blame Pearls Before Swine, and Zeeba Neighbor)

Audino as ow-DEEN-o

I just learned today that there is a second i in Sigilyph. Always thought it was Siglyph.

ree OON i klus


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

Some others:

Unfezant as unn-fuh-ZAHNT
Dewott as DEE-wott
Cobalion as coh-BAL-ee-uhn


----------



## Sanqui (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

I've seen people here, including myself, say Lujia for Lugia, even though it makes no sense.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*



Sanky said:


> I've seen people here, including myself, say Lujia for Lugia, even though it makes no sense.


Actually in Italian Lugia probably would sound like that, since "gi" in Italian makes the soft-g sound.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

I bought Pokedex 3D Pro literally just to be sure how to pronounce Reuniclus and Illumise. The funny thing is, I was already pronouncing them right.

I also learned that Ferroseed and Ferrothorn are "fair raw seed" and "fair raw thorn". Instead of being pronounced like "ferrous", y'know, the word their names are based off of. So yeah, I refuse to pronounce these two 'correctly' out of principle.

I also like to pronounce Conkeldurr "conkle durr" because it sounds funny, even though I know it's "conk elder". 'Conkle' is my favorite not-a-word. Conkle.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

also I guess random accents in the wrong place.

I think I got Durant wrong because I like DUR-ant more than du-RANT.

Somehow I messed up Tornadus and Tordnodus, even though Tornado is the root. 

Also I pronounce the Sword bunch as eon (ter RACK eon) not as yun (ter RAKE yun) because it sounds better to me


----------



## Autumn (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

I didn't think about Conkeldurr at all until my favorite youtube LPer explained he sees Conkle-durr even though he knows it was supposed to be conk-elder and then spent the rest of the game calling a certain enemy conkle-durr and so now I can't not call it conkle-durr


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

I'm pretty sure a lot of people here are like me in that this thread has made them realise they pronounce _far_ more Pokémon names wrong than what they originally listed.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

A more French pronunciation of Gallade (similar to "facade").

Chimecho as Chime-cho.

Gyarados and Giratina with a soft G, though I kind of prefer it that way. I also think the first syllable of Suicune should center around the "u", not the "i". And the Deino line should totally be pronounced the German way.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*



sv_01 said:


> And the Deino line should totally be pronounced the German way.


That reminds me - I pronounce Hydreigon as hy-DREE-uh-gone.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

as a scottish person my speech is actually limited entirely to angry honking noises, so i always get pokemon pronunciations 100% right. it's hard, being so perfect all the time :~(

tho i have absolutely no idea how to say yveltal and i've never cared to look it up so to me it's why-vet-al. why vet at all? how irresponsible! microchip your pokemon, kids


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

tbh the pokemon franchise isn't even consistent with how to pronounce pokemon so there really isn't a "correct" way to pronounce like, a lot of them

it's super fun putting pokemon names into google translate for different languages and clicking the "listen" button, though!


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*



ultraviolet said:


> tbh the pokemon franchise isn't even consistent with how to pronounce pokemon so there really isn't a "correct" way to pronounce like, a lot of them


Yeah this! Even if they're consistent on something and that's supposedly the 'right' way, if I think my way of saying a name is prettier I'll... stick with it... ?_? because like, they're fictional, so I do what I want!


----------



## Espeon (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

Tropius always really confused me. I know it stems from "tropical" but I can't help but occasionally scan it more like the "tro" in tropes.

Also, pius? Is it "pee-us" or "π-us"? I always opted for the latter (along with the tro in tropical) so I always ended up pronouncing it like troh-_π_-us.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

I remember how some kid in school years back kept pronouncing kyogre "koi-gri" and I was just "no come on that's not how you say it, I'm not sure how you're "supposed" to say it but I'm pretty sure it's not koi-gri" As for me, I used to say "kyooh-greh" but now say "kaioh-gree"

I also pronounce Regice as "Reg-ice" and not "Reggie-ice" even though the latter one is apparently "canon". Reg-ice just makes more sense


----------



## Hiesetsu (Apr 23, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

I always pronounced Nidoking as "Nai-dough-king," when it's apparently "Nee-dough-king."


----------



## Scootaloo (May 17, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

i always pronounced Groudon as Groundon when I was younger, adding an N
and nowadays I pronouce Yveltal as ee-vel-tal and i have no idea what's right and what isn't.


----------



## JackPK (May 17, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*



Scootaloo said:


> i always pronounced Groudon as Groundon when I was younger, adding an N
> and nowadays I pronouce Yveltal as ee-vel-tal and i have no idea what's right and what isn't.


I keep going back and forth between ee-vel-tal and why-vel-tal. I don't even really care what the official pronunciation is; I just can't figure out which of the two sounds better to me personally.


----------



## kyeugh (May 19, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

I say "yuh - vel - tuhl."


----------



## Murkrow (May 19, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

I say why-vel-tal, but I assume it's wrong since Xerneas and Zygarde (I assume) aren't pronounced ex-urn-eas or zed-guard zee-guard.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 19, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

I've always said "evil tall" for Yveltal


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

I always believed Houndour was pronounced Hown-DOOR, like it was actually a combination of 'hound' and 'door'. It wasn't until watching a Johto episode that I found out the correct way, where it rhymes with 'hour'.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 18, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon pronouncications you got wrong*

I used to pronouce meganium as "Meg-A-NEE-Um" XD My brother still says it that way...even though its really "Meh-GAIN-ee-um"


----------

